# Lethargic sick at vet



## Murray (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray all the sudden cannot keep his eyes open or stay awake. We are at the vet nohing showed in urine or blood work. The vet felt nothing in his stomach area. No vomiting or diaherria. They think it could be a case of atypical addisons disease. Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## Murray (Jul 7, 2013)

Murray has been home and recieved fluid from the vet. Alhough it showed he was not dehydrated by his labs. He has made a turn around. He has been playing just a bit,eating, and dinking. He is still sleeping alot but seems much better. We think that he may have eaten something like a bug or spider or something that was spoiled. We are always with him and watch him but he couldve easily gotten into anything. We are saying prayer for him and taking all the kisses that Murray gives out! We will update his staus tomorrow in the morning. 

Murray's Mom


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

:-\ My heart goes out to you, there is nothing sadder than a sick pup. Glad to hear he has livened up a bit and is eating and drinking. I am praying for him too... I will look forward a report with good news tomorrow.


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

I always worry about Kimber putting things in his mouth outside, too. How scary! I'll say a prayer for your pup. Please keep us updated!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Keep us posted, Murray! Hoping his turnaround continues!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

A lethargic puppy is such a worry... Hope Murray is all better by this time. Poor little guy!


----------



## Murray (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the prayers... They must have worked! He slept all night in our bed and woke up his highly rambunctious self again... And I couldn't be happier! This was definitely the scariest event that we have had with Murray.


Murray's Mom


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Glad to hear everything is ok now!


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad he is ok!


----------

